# Finally pic worthy (sort of)



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Tiny Jungle*

Hi Everybody!

I thought I would finally chime in after creeping around the forum for quite some time. This is my first planted tank, a lot of trial and error (due to over enthusiam and no patience) but it's finally settling in. Sitll more changes to come along in the future i'm sure, already thinking about starting second tank!
I would love to hear some criticism, advice or kudo's, as i'm sure many of you are a lot more experienced than I.

Big props to everyone on forum for advice, specifically to Kimchi24 and Canadianbettas for plants and driftwood(will use it in future tank). Also thanks to Finatics and ShrimpFever great people, great shops everyone should check them out.

Here are some specs:
Substrate: fluval plant stratum, no name brand black sand (horrible turned out it is covered in acrylic, not going cheap on this again)
Rocks and driftwood from my backyard.

Lights: CFL 6500k bulbs x2

Plants: Creeping Jenny, Medallion swords, Jungle val, Cambomba, Hygrophila, Wendtii Green, Amazon Sword, Dward Sag, Peacock moss, Anubis, Banana plants.

Tenants: Cobra guppies x3, Calico Platies x2, Neon tetras x5, Betta x1, Short nosed shrimp x2, Cherry shrimp x2, Snail hitchhikers x??


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

looking good, man! is that a 10 gallon tank? Also keep that hygro trimmed, it is an amazing grower. I had about 50 stems and in about a month, i had to get rid of all but 10 which is filling the same space. The place you cut will bring up 2-3 more stems. CRAZY!


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> looking good, man! is that a 10 gallon tank? Also keep that hygro trimmed, it is an amazing grower. I had about 50 stems and in about a month, i had to get rid of all but 10 which is filling the same space. The place you cut will bring up 2-3 more stems. CRAZY!


Yea the Hygro is unstoppable! It's a 20 gallon but after putting everything in it does look smaller.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks nice. The right side needs some tidying up  The val in the back needs to go to a corner. I feel it will look much better when it grows from the edge and travels towards the other side of the tank.


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Sameer said:


> Looks nice. The right side needs some tidying up  The val in the back needs to go to a corner. I feel it will look much better when it grows from the edge and travels towards the other side of the tank.


Thanks i agree but the hygro is dominating as of right now. I am planning some new scapes soon. Maybe even a second tank already to start propogating.


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats on making your first planted tank! It looks pretty. Planted tanks are way more fun. You will learn over time what works for you and what doesn't. It's always an experiment. The great part is that the GTAA is a good source of plants for sale and trade among members!

I noticed you have quite a few stem plants. Are they still in bunches? Because they sort of look like it. The fun happens when you untie your bunches and start planting the stems one by one. Then your plants will spread nicely and you can trim them more easily once they get going. You have sand which is great for plants to spread. Lay out your stems on a tray, cut the bottoms off to desired height, and then trim a bit of leaf near the bottom closer to the stem. Then when you plant that stem the part leaf sticking out holds the stem in the sand so that it does not float back up. Use planting tweezers if you can. However, I've been know to do it all by hand one by one- although it gets more difficult if they are close together. I agree that the val might look best in the corner. They get huge long leaves that trail nicely over the top of the tank. Nice job!


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

You are correct SwimmyD the cambomba and creeping jenny are bunched for that exact reason. I found the fluval stratum was so light that nothing would say in it unless i put it in on an angle or packed it in with sand. 
I do plan on spreading it out soon.
The Val in the middle works for me right now as it covers the ugly wires hanign in the back hehe.


----------

